# Протрузии в грудном, шейном и поясничном отделе и сопутствующее



## Shwepps (4 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 22 года, рост около 1,85м, вес - ок. 75-77 кг, живу в Киеве.
В младенчестве, на приеме у хирурга, не раскладывались ножки (оставалось градусов 45). На проблему забили, но при этом ходил я относительно нормально, немного косолапил.
В пять лет поставили диагноз сколиоз 1 степени, который тогда так и не вылечили (в школу пошел в 7, это к вопросу к тому, что он появился не из-за неправильного сидения в школе). В то же время и поперечное плоскостопие 1 степени.
Сколько себя помню в детстве, постоянно было ощущение что в горле стоит ком и какая-то "связанность" грудной клетки, из-за которого трудно говорить, т.к. сильно деформирует звук. А если в этот же момент нужно было что-то делать, то быстро потел, а лицо краснело достаточно сильно, дыхание же становилось достаточно быстрым (ощущение, как будто уменьшается объем легких и потому нужно чаще вдыхать-выдыхать).
Плюс к этому, постоянно болело горло, иногда и уши, часто закладывало нос.
Также осталась запись от невролога, когда мне было шесть, где я жаловался на боли в лобной части (без тошноты), боли в области голени, стоп.
Эти все симптомы: головная боль, боли в ногах, стопах,груди, поясницы, паху, в районе жуледка(проверял, все ок) и т.д. остались до сегодняшнего дня. При чем, боль мигрирует в зависимости от того, что я делаю - если сижу сам и мне не нужно ни с кем говорить, то в горле образуется ком, но при этом в области плеч уходит напряжение и так далее. Бывает, конечно, что нужно и говорить, и смотреть и двигаться, тогда вообще атас, очень плохо себя чувствую.

В 12 лет появился компьютер и в 18-20 все эти проблемы связывал с тем, что мало двигаюсь и т.д. ОК, пошел на плаванье (ходил пол года), какое-то время ходил в спортзал, занимался зарядкой, стал вести куда более активный образ жизни. Но в итоге, от активного образа пришлось отказаться - помню день (лето 2015), как пол дня где-то гулял, в итоге, думал что потеряю сознание, настолько был ослаблен и болела голова.
*Что было сделано за последний год:*
Лето-осень 2015 ходил на массаж, толку 0.

В феврале 2016, пошел на мануальную терапию (перед этим сделал МРТ), прошел 3 сеанса, проколол месяц (всего 10 раз) алфлутоп, принимал 60 таблеток Остеоартизи актив плюс. Какой-то разницы вообще не заметил.

В апреле опять запимался еще к одному врачу, он мне выписал целый букет уколов, которые сейчас колю. Потом, он говорит, буду колоть другие уколы, а там будет видно, т.к. результат будет только через месяц-другой после окончания курса. Субьективно, стало чуть-чуть лучше (процентов на 10-20, в зависимости от того, что делаю и в каком положении нахожусь), но возможно это и не так, даже не хочу загадывать. Кстати, положения, в котором я чувствую себя комфорто - нет, даже лежа на спине.

Теперь более подробно о результатах МРТ (кстати, на всяк случай сделал и МРТ тазобедренных суставов - есть небольшое кол-во жидкости, в остальном все ОК). Были обнаружены протрузии, ниже также написал размер сагитального канала:
_С5-С6 - 10,5мм
С6-С7 - 11мм
Th3-Th4 - 15мм
Th5-Th6 - 14.5мм
L3-L4 - 14,5мм
L4-L5 - 14,5 мм
L5-S1 - 12,5 мм_

МРТ-снимки выложу чуть позже, как разберусь ,как их хорошо сфотографировать, чтоб можно было что-то разобрать. Также могу выложить тексты с детальными описаниями результатов МРТ, но они на украинском.

Теперь вопросы:
1) Размер сагитальных каналов - насколько критично их такое вот сужение?
2) Каким образом эти все проблемы могли образоваться еще в детстве? Тогда сидячего образа жизни у меня точно не было....
3) Могут ли протрузии вообще вызывать такие проблемы?

МРТ выложу в ближайшее время.


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2016)

*Shwepps*, Антон, здравствуйте!
Снимки врачам обязательно покажите.
Помощь в их размещении найдёте здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ 
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Shwepps (4 Май 2016)

Шейный отдел:
 
Грудной отдел:
 
Поясничный отдел:
 

Если нужно в более лучшем качестве, то сделаю лучше.


----------



## Andrew 197822 (4 Май 2016)

Мне кажется, в Киеве куча спецов по спине, не то что в Кременчуге. А какой размер протрузий? У меня тоже есть протрузии в грудном отделе, посмотри мою тему. Я думаю, что в твоем возрасте можно что-то еще исправить (специальные упражнения, ЛФК, массаж). Главное не нагружать позвоночник вертикально, о есть щадить, а вообще нагрузки нужны только правильные.


----------



## Shwepps (4 Май 2016)

В Киеве спецов куча, да вот только найти хорошего - проблема.
Да и как я уже писал, есть вопросы в первом сообщении, а которые хотелось бы найти ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2016)

Вам к кардиологу и на УЗИ сердца, в первую очередь.


----------



## Shwepps (5 Май 2016)

Еще вот интересная особенность стала появляться в последнее время. Когда лежу в прямом положении (на спине, на боку, не важно), то расслабляются все мышцы и перестают болеть, но при этом ноги становятся очень тяжелыми и ими очень тяжело двигать вообще даже лежа. Если же я  и пробую двигать, то получается это ооочень медленно и при этом болит поясница и как бы отдает болью выше по позвоночнику. ИМХО, там вся проблема в Л5-С1...

P.S. Раньше даже так расслабиться не получалось, вот и надеюсь, что это к лучшему.


----------



## Shwepps (6 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам к кардиологу и на УЗИ сердца, в первую очередь.


Несколько раз делал кардиограмму, все ок... Также сдавал анализы на щитовидку - тоже все ОК.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (6 Май 2016)

Есть в Киеве врач форума Игорь Зинчук  - обратитесь к нему .


----------



## Shwepps (6 Май 2016)

Уже списались, думаю запишусь на прием, но хочется мнения и других людей узнать.

*Описания МРТ*


Спойлер: Шейного и грудного



Дослідження проведене на рівні С1-L1 хребців.
Краніовертебральна ділянка без особливостей.
Шийний лордоз та грудний кіфоз збережені, у фронтальній площині не викривлені.
Форма, висота та структура тіл хребців на досліджуваному рівні не змінені.
Патологічних змін кісткового мозку на рівні сканування не виявлено.
Контури замикальних пластинок тіл С4, Th6-Th12 хребців деформовані різнокаліберними вузлами Шморля.
Висота міжхребцевих дисків шийного відділу хребта збережена, відмічається незначна дегідратація дисків
С5-С6, С6-С7.Висота більшості міжхребцевих дисків грудного відділу хребта помірно знижена, відмічається їх незначна, нерівномірна дегідратація.

Диск С5-С6 – виступає на широкій основі дорзально до 1,5 мм; прилеглі відділи дурального мішка мінімально деформовані; міжхребцеві отвори на цьому рівні мінімально звужені; сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 10,5 мм.

  Диск С6-С7 – виступає на широкій основі дорзально до 1 мм; міжхребцеві отвори на цьомурівні не звужені; сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 11 мм.

  Диск Th3-Th4 – виступає локально парамедіально ліворуч до 1,5 мм; прилеглі відділи дурального мішка дещо деформовані; міжхребцеві отвори на цьому рівні не звужені; сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 15 мм.

  Диск Th5-Th6 – виступає локально медіально до 2,5 мм; прилеглі відділи дурального мішкадеформовані; міжхребцеві отвори на цьому рівні не звужені; сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 14,5 мм.
  Спинний мозок розташований у центрі хребтового каналу, має нормальну товщину та гомогенну інтенсивність сигналу, ділянок його патологічного звуження чи розширення не визначається.
  Паравертебральні м’які тканини не змінені.
  Вертебральні артерії відносно симетричні.





Спойлер: Поясничного:



Дослідження проведене на рівні Th12-S5 хребців.
  Поперековий лордоз збережений, у фронтальній площині не викривлений.
  Форма та висота тіл хребців на досліджуваному рівні не змінені.
  У тілах L3, L4, L5, S1 хребців визначаються округлі ділянки негомогенного гіперінтенсивного МР-сигналу на
Т1-ЗЗ та Т2-ЗЗ, розмірами до 10 мм (S1), найбільш вірогідно – гемангіоми, необхідно диференціювати з вогнищами жирової дегенерації. Структура тіл інших хребців без особливостей.
  Мінімальні крайові кісткові загострення суміжних відділів тіл L4-S1 хребців.
  Контури замикальних пластинок тіл Th12 та S1 хребців деформовані дрібними вузлами Шморля.
  Початкові ознаки остеоартрозу міжхребцевих суглобів L4-S1. Жовті зв’язки дещо потовщені.

  Диск L3-L4 – не знижений, гідратований, вибухає дорзально до 1,5 мм; міжхребцеві отвори на цьому рівні мінімально звужені. Сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 14,5 мм.

  Диск L4-L5 – не знижений, мінімально дегідратований, вибухає дорзально до 2 мм; міжхребцеві отвори на цьому рівні мінімально звужені. Сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 14,5 мм.

  Диск L5-S1 – знижений, помірно дегідратований, вибухає дорзально до 2 мм форамінально праворуч; правий міжхребцевий отвір на цьому рівні мінімально звужений, лівий міжхребцевий отвір не звужений. Сагітальний розмір хребтового каналу на рівні диску 12,5 мм.

  Конус спинного мозку розташований на рівні тіла Th12 хребця, спинний мозок і кінський хвіст без видимих патологічних змін.
  Паравертебральні м’які тканини не змінені.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Май 2016)

Считаю, что наилучшим вариантом будет обращение к киевским консультантам форума докторам Игорю  Зинчуку и (или) Василию Чайке с целью очной консультации и лечения.


----------



## Shwepps (7 Май 2016)

А каково ваше мнение на этот счет?


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, просьба посмотреть тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25470/

Здравствуйте, Антон



Shwepps написал(а):


> 1) Размер сагитальных каналов - насколько критично их такое вот сужение?


Абсолютно не критично, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на всем протяжении в пределах нижней границы нормы



Shwepps написал(а):


> 2) Каким образом эти все проблемы могли образоваться еще в детстве? Тогда сидячего образа жизни у меня точно не было....


Я не вижу признаков того, что обозначенные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков сформировались у Вас в детском возрасте



Shwepps написал(а):


> 3) Могут ли протрузии вообще вызывать такие проблемы?


Очень навряд ли, но в медицине все возможно 

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2016)

Shwepps написал(а):


> Несколько раз делал кардиограмму, все ок... Также сдавал анализы на щитовидку - тоже все ОК.


УЗИ и ЭКГ, разные вещи.
По описанному, у вас признаки недостаточности сердечно-сосудистой системы!
Если нет, то вегетативных кризов, что лучше чем больное сердце.


----------



## Shwepps (7 Май 2016)

Вряд ли. Я же пишу, что у меня есть признаки много чего, но это из-за неправильного перераспределния нагрузки по телу.



Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Я не вижу признаков того, что обозначенные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков сформировались у Вас в детском возрасте



А какие должны быть признаки, если не секрет?


----------

